
IBM tells employees working at home to get back to the office - ars
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/19/technology/ibm-work-at-home/index.html
======
s73ver
A lot of the chatter around this story has been that this is a "stealth
layoff", meant to get around WARN rules and avoid shareholder disclosure
regulations. Should sharp changes in policy, which vastly change the working
arrangement and have the potential to cause a lot of people to leave be
counted as layoffs?

